# Tablesaw outfeed table



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

you might have seen this on another forum, but I thought I'd post it here too. 
The Idea started out from shop notes, using the Magswitch, but I wasn't looking to spend $37.00 each for them. 
http://www.magswitch.com.au/

So I used 2 rare earth magnets off E bay, J-B welded onto counter bored holes.
It was just resting on a roller stand when I took the picture,
I came up with a single leg for the rear, that can be disconnected and stuck in a corner when not in use.
I just bolted a 1/2" pipe thread floor flange to the bottom of the table, took a length of 1/2" pipe, and pressed in a slider from a ford or GM truck caliper, where a bolt threads in, to give me a bit of adjustably on the floor end.
So I thread in the pipe, and stick the table on to the back rail and the magnets stick on to the back rail.
So far, seems to be working out OK. 
I guess these pictures are a little too big, but I think you can tell well enough.


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

heres my in feed and my out feed table saw

works well


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*squazo:* "heres my in feed and my out feed table saw works well" Where ??? ...LOL…

*mrbreez:* This was a surprise! You mentioned the pictures being to big.

I clicked on the first one. It was 1024×768 Pixels. I Clicked "Save Picture As" and low and behold I got (Downloaded) the Entire Picture to my Computer.

Just for fun I Cropped it a bit, Downsized it, Cleaned it up, Sharpened it etc. Now it's 600×506 Pixels.

So …... I'll download that to here and we'll see what happens.

*Drum Roll Please ….LOL….*

8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888










888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888

Well. They Cropped it even a bit more and downsized it to 500×422.

Looks okay though.

Rick


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

that doesn't look to safe and strong to use. There is an article in "woodworkers journal-2009" that shows a nice homemade one. there is one on you tube that shows a guy making this particular outfeed table from article.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Rick, looks good.
Doordude, so far it has been OK. There are 2 magnets ,you can't see the other one. 
If not, I will extend the wood part the magnets are in, and put some 5/16" studs in the rear rail,and lock it down with jig knobs. 
But I think it will be OK


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I wouldn't rely solely on magnets to hold the table in place.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)




----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

How did you attach it to the rear of the saw, I would rather have it fold down.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I attached mine with 2 bolts through existing holes


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jul 4, 2012)

is that like a bies style rear rail? 
so you just attached (looks like) a 1 1/2" X 1 /1/2" piece of stock to the rail rail and hinged off that?
See most I have seen have about a 8"-12" table attached to the saw, then the hinge's are attached to that. 
I like how your O/F table goes right up to the rear rail.
I want to be able to push the saw all the way up to the wall.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I like it because it's independent of how level is the floor (since it rest on the tablesaw) and easy to setup.

I wanted something that drops strait and easy to setup every time. I roll my tools after every use to make space for my wife's car.
The wood attached to the rail is planed so that it's thickness plus the plywood thickness and the plastic laminate are equal to the height from to rail to the top of the table saw. I missed a little so I shimmed.
That way it's leveled at the back of the OF table.

Don't mind the number of screws, beginner zeal.

I also use a sharpie and marked how far to extend the telescopic leg to get the right height. it takes few seconds to setup every time


----------

